# Plastic shite in my bolts



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Did they? The pricks!

That plastic aides in keeping your screws in tight buddy. It's like a nylock nut, but a screw.

Leave em be, it'll be sweet.


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

Bastards! I just took them all out, time to redo the bolts for a third time.

Nice bindings tho 

So fattrav, do these plastic things act like a dampener, and reduce vibration between the threads of the bolt and the hole?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

onji said:


> Bastards! I just took them all out, time to redo the bolts for a third time.
> 
> Nice bindings tho
> 
> So fattrav, do these plastic things act like a dampener, and reduce vibration between the threads of the bolt and the hole?


Hmmm, good fucken question. Right, I believe that it acts purely to aid the screw in not coming undone. It does this by filling the clearance gap between the thread of the screw and the thread of the insert. It only fills it in one particular area, as if it did it the whole way around, the screw would become real difficult (it'd almost be like it had liquid thread locker in there) to unscrew.

What model bindings you got?


----------



## Lodes (Mar 2, 2010)

That blue stuff on the threads of the bolts is there to purely assist in having the bolt not loosen during vibration. Its a non-adhesive loctite of sorts.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

People amaze me......


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

I just got Burton Cartel reFlex (non-EST, non-Restricted) 2012 White.

They're well comfy, but I've only tried them on the carpet, gotta wait 3 weeks (2 if I'm lucky) 'til my hill opens up.

There's a slight pressure point on the top side, outer side, of my right foot. But I reckon I can get this sorted after adjusting the straps, and possibly lateral adjustment of the highback.... after I've been able to do some runs on them.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice binding man, very comfortable with enough flex to be fun while still bein responsive. I had some before I got my current CO2s, still wish I had them.


----------

